# Beautiful Original 1930s Hedstrom Chain Drive Tricycle



## ridingtoy (Aug 2, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260826158304&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Man, if I had a few extra hundred lying around I'd definitely love to add this basically NOS trike to my collection! 

Dave


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 2, 2011)

that is sweet.makes me want to get going on my 29 skippy racer.especially if they bring that kind of money.


----------

